# The Looney Tunes Show (Premiere 5/3 at 8PM on CN)



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

For fans of the classic Warner Bros. cartoons Cartoon Network will premiere its new series with the classic characters. And it doesn't look too kiddy, so adults that enjoy the classic Looney Tunes should like this. Looks very cool!

[YOUTUBEHD]25HqlShGBtc[/YOUTUBEHD]

http://www.cartoonnetwork.com/tv_shows/looneytunesshow/


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The question is will these be the original cartoons... UNEDITED.. or the crap they pass off after they edit them?


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> The question is will these be the original cartoons... UNEDITED.. or the crap they pass off after they edit them?


Exactly! What I grew up watching and what they show now are not even close.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"LarryFlowers" said:


> The question is will these be the original cartoons... UNEDITED.. or the crap they pass off after they edit them?


Looks like neither, these are new. I watched a clip with Bugs, it wasn't Mel, but I admit, the voice wasn't all that off. Daffy, not so much.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> Looks like neither, these are new. I watched a clip with Bugs, it wasn't Mel, but I admit, the voice wasn't all that off. Daffy, not so much.


Jeff Bergman will be returning to do the voice of Bugs in this new series . Jeff was the first (1989-1993) of many to voice Bugs since Mel's passing. Some say that it was almost impossible to tell the difference between he and Mel.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> The question is will these be the original cartoons... UNEDITED.. or the crap they pass off after they edit them?


It's a brand new series, not a rebroadcast of the originals.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> It's a brand new series, not a rebroadcast of the originals.


I'll reserve judgement until I see it then I'll say "That Sucks"!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I will watch with great trepidation.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

LarryFlowers said:



> The question is will these be the original cartoons... UNEDITED.. or the crap they pass off after they edit them?


See first post.



pablo said:


> For fans of the classic Warner Bros. cartoons Cartoon Network *will premiere its new series* with the classic characters.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

The bigger question is, will this be real animation (hand drawn), or CG?


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like traditional animation. Well, all animation nowadays is done on computer, but this is styled to look like the classic cartoons. I for one cannot wait. I have all the classic Looney Tunes Golden Collections on DVD, so it's great to see these characters come back to life.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

It's tonight, so make sure you have set your DVRs


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't tend to watch Cartoon Network all that much but did they really need to put an annoying & large countdown timer in the upper right hand side of the screen for 12+ hours??


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, that really sucked worse than I ever imagined it could. Never even smiled.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

I dunno, I found it enjoyable and pretty amusing. Will keep the series.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, it certainly wasn't the Looney Tunes I grew up with.

The show just didn't seem to have the right flow/rhythm. I'll give it another shot, but I'm definitely lowering my expectations.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

say-what said:


> Well, it certainly wasn't the Looney Tunes I grew up with.
> 
> The show just didn't seem to have the right flow/rhythm. I'll give it another shot, but I'm definitely lowering my expectations.


Pretty much my thoughts on it too.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

If you were expecting a style of the classic cartoons then I can see how you could be disappointed. I wasn't.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

pablo said:


> If you were expecting a style of the classic cartoons then I can see how you could be disappointed. I wasn't.


But I thought the point of the show was the return of the old way.....
Nevermind:nono:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

pablo said:


> If you were expecting a style of the classic cartoons then I can see how you could be disappointed. I wasn't.


I've learned not to expect much from remakes, re-tools, etc. of classic shows, movies, cartoons, etc. 
The only thing this generation of Hollywood film makers knows how to do is destroy true classics.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

I think it's gotten better a few episodes in. I'm liking it. The Yosemite Sam houseguest ep was hilarious.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

I think it's good as well. And my daughter loves the show, it's one of her favorites now. I also think it's quite funny. I also really enjoyed animaniacs when that came out, and this show while different, reminds me a bit of that. Not quite as zanny though. It's staying in our rotation.


----------



## Lucavex (Apr 26, 2011)

I could do without their musical interludes. Aside from that, I've been impressed.

No it's not the original formula, but personalities are for the most part intact.

But the musical interludes make my ears bleed. Well, except for the Elmer Fudd Grilled-Cheese song. That made me lol.


----------

